# DIY RO water reconsituting



## Hashbaz (Apr 23, 2006)

Does anyone reconstitute their RO water using their own chemical/fert mix?

I have not heard of anyone doing this but I imagine that Kent RO Right and/or Seachem Equalibrium can get quite pricey in the long run.

I'm thinking to reconstitute with:

Calcium carbonate (for KH and GH)
Magnesium sulfate (for GH)
Calcium sulfate (for any additional GH)
Potassium sulfate 
CSM+B

What do you guys think about such a plan?

Whould I end up short on Manganese?


----------



## elaphe (Aug 24, 2006)

You can get a GH builder from one of the dry fert dealers (I can't remember which one). It is just like Seachem's, except it doesn't have the Fe and is dirt cheap. You even mix it the same as Seachem's. I have some still from when I used to use RO/DI water. Now it's just tap and carbon block filter for me!

Mine came from Greg Watson, but he's not selling them now. I'm pretty sure the company that took over for him have it.

Brian


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

I dont reconstitute my RO/DI water with anything whats the point? Yeah and my fish and plants have hardly noticed. I do use substrate from Aquasoil, Eco and Estes. 

Perhaps this isnt the place for this but I havent noticed a need for this reconstituting. Ive tried calcium and no big improvement. Because I grew in Eco without calcium now I am growing AquaSoil tank without calcium and no big deal...theres no calcium in AS is there?...Now I am trying magnesium and something similar to current dosing mix along with Tropica micros. I dont really see a big improvement with additional magnesium either but this is just the beginning.

I overthought all of this stuff when I first started and quite honestly mucking around with this lead me to nothing but grief.

Elaphe is right carbon block is great way to go. NPK and good micro mix will set you straight.


----------

